# Mini-Fatty...



## SonnyE (May 26, 2018)

OK, impulse got the best of me...Again.
So I went and got Hamburger, Eggs, and Milk....
(And ham, and bacon, and a box of beer, and hot dogs, and generally blew the budget. :oops: )
Then did my typical patty making with the 7# of Hamburger into 1# - 4 patty packages, froze, and vacuum sealed.
Except for the 3½ patties... I decided to try making a Patty Fatty. Or a Beef Fatty.
So, two ¼#, and the half Patty, I figured made me ~5/8 Fatty Patty Pie. Or a half a Fatty.
I know, it sounds confusing. But ½ a Fatty beats no fatty and skinny and being sad on the fatty sidelines.
In with both feet...







	

		
			
		

		
	
 (Click to enlarge)
Hamburger, Ham, Gouda, Italian Sausage (spicy), Grated Chedder, and seasoned with Sonny's Secret BBQ Seasoning. Beginning the roll-up.
As you can see, this looks like what it is, a First Time Fatty Patty Attempt.
I have no shame... :p:D






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Size shot-
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  On a dinner plate.
I just think the diagonal weave is too sexy!










	

		
			
		

		
	
  Lonesome in the heat.
Onto a mat, and into the fire! Poor Baby!
I had the Char-Broil gasser hot anyway at 350° because I've been seasoning my cast iron cookware after reworking it. So it was an easy go.
Set my phone for 1 hour, and this Baby Fatty is baking away.

Ding, a, ling. Go check that thing....






All I know is it's getting a tan, and sizzeling in the heat.
Gave it another hour... Then changed my mind. (It's a small thing...)
I decided to check in 30 minutes.

I'm going for the Chris Method. When the bacon is done, likely the innards will be too.
But since this is my first time, I'm apt to poke it with a probe as well.
All I know for sure is that the dog and I will eat it.

This is a disaster in progress. Stay tuned. ;):D

(I forgot the onnion. It's OK, their is Onion Pow-der in the SSS.)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 26, 2018)

Looking good sonny! A mini fattie is better than no fattie at all!

Scott


----------



## SonnyE (May 26, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looking good sonny! A mini fattie is better than no fattie at all!
> 
> Scott


Well, Scott, it's off to the races.
This cookin stuff is becoming real interesting.
I think I should start small, until I get the hang of it.
Little Victories.

I have my AMNPS in the Grill now, too. Don't expect much from it. Kind of like a fart in a hurricane in that big old gas oven.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2018)

From the pictures it looks good. Just remember I use sausage in mine. Theres more fat in sausage then hamburger. If you think it's done and the bacon isn't fully cooked you can pop it into the oven either at 400* or under the broiler to finish the bacon. I don't usually use hamburg, but lot's of folks do. Keep us posted.

Points for sure.

Chris


----------



## bdskelly (May 26, 2018)

Itty Bitty Fatti. Like! B


----------



## SonnyE (May 26, 2018)

gmc2003, post: 1834908, member: 59712"]From the pictures it looks good. Just remember I use sausage in mine. Theres more fat in sausage then hamburger. If you think it's done and the bacon isn't fully cooked you can pop it into the oven either at 400* or under the broiler to finish the bacon. I don't usually use hamburg, but lot's of folks do. Keep us posted.

Points for sure.

Chris[/QUOTE]



bdskelly said:


> Itty Bitty Fatti. Like! B



Thanks Brothers!
I'm about due to poke it. (Um, been flying blind so far, just watching the bacon brown up.)
It is 80/20 chuck Hamburger. So maybe fatty enough. ?? By guess and by golly. LOL!
Sorry, but I'm a bigger fan of Beef than Sausage.
But it was fun and easy to make. A few refinements to do though. Sliced cheese is hard to roll when cold. And waxed paper is a PITA trying to roll Hamburger! (I didn't want to fight the plastic crap... I mean wrap.)
OK, think I better go poke it for IT. Just because I really have no clue about what I'm doing. LOL! ROTFLMAO!
The weave was flawless Chris. I can see me doing this more.

I don't even know what the pit temperature is besides the hood thermometer, which is holding ~350. I'm a seat of my pants flyer, Brian. In fact, probably a damn good thing I don't fly. :rolleyes:o_O LOL!
Thanks for the points guys!

Edit In:
Whatcha think?











It's done inside at 210.3°
But I like Chris' browner version.
Torch? Or just more time?


----------



## SonnyE (May 26, 2018)

OMG! So good!
Dry, sorry guys, but still very tasty.
If this is a failure, it bares repeating!
No wonder you guys love these Fatty's.
I love it, and my little buddy loves it too.
I think I need to put a little Doctored Sweet Baby Rays on the plate for dippin. Then dig in again.
Didn't realize how hungry I am.

Oh, even better!
But still dry, of course.
But for my first time, I will be back!

OK, no pictures, didn't happen...























Oh Yeah! This definitely bares repeating!
And I can see why folks make big ones, and double batches.
Fun, pretty easy for this first timer, and good results.
Next time I'll use my ThermoPro to monitor the internal temperature.
More cheese, and *bigger.*
No regrets.

Going back for thirds.... :eek::rolleyes:o_O


----------



## chopsaw (May 26, 2018)

look good to me . I like to slice and put on a burger bun .


----------



## SonnyE (May 26, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> look good to me . I like to slice and put on a burger bun .



Now that right there sounds like a really good idea! Thanks!

(This one is probably more a Hawaiian roll size. LOL! But tasty...) :D


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2018)

Looks great.    Your saying it was dry, using sausage will fix that I bet.  

It looks perfect.   The bacon looks great.


----------



## SonnyE (May 26, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.    Your saying it was dry, using sausage will fix that I bet.
> 
> It looks perfect.   The bacon looks great.



Thank You Adam!
I think I over cooked it, probably.
But I've had much worse first time results.
The bacon is crisp, just like I like mine to be. But it fooled me into thinking it wasn't done enough.
It is. The amber color threw me off.
I've eaten 3/4's of it, and the wife had a taste. (She's cautious of my experiments. And rightfully so. LOL!)
I can't say the AMNPS added any, or much, in the way of smoke flavor.
But a gas burner isn't a smoker to me. Way to fast of an air exchange to get smoke flavoring.

The acid test is my little buddy loves it!
So for a first time attempt, I'm really happy!


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Thank You Adam!
> I think I over cooked it, probably.
> But I've had much worse first time results.
> The bacon is crisp, just like I like mine to be. But it fooled me into thinking it wasn't done enough.
> ...




Get a tube for smoke in your gasser.   It smokes more.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2018)

Looking good Sonny.  I always make my fatties with ground beef 85/15, and they're never dry.  So yep, I'm thinking you overcooked it somewhat.
GREAT bacon weave.
You can also light your AMNPS from both ends to get more smoke.
POINT
Gary


----------



## SonnyE (May 27, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looking good Sonny.  I always make my fatties with ground beef 85/15, and they're never dry.  So yep, I'm thinking you overcooked it somewhat.
> GREAT bacon weave.
> You can also light your AMNPS from both ends to get more smoke.
> POINT
> Gary



Thanks Gary!
I'm sure I over cooked it. But there wasn't any bad bugs left alive in it. LOL!
I'll do better next time. I promise!
The bacon weave was a blast! I laid down the first part, but flipped every other one end for end so the wide parts were staggered. Once the first weave was in I was moving right along. It worked ok on waxed paper.
I need a better way to roll up though. Hamburger on Waxed Paper is the pits! Our plastic wrap is almost gone and it's the absolute pits to try and work with. I have: Waxed Paper, Foil, Parchment Paper, and Nasty Wrap.
So I need to put on my thinking cap about a better way to roll the rascal up. Or a lot more practice. LOL!
The AMNPS was a real afterthought. Almost too late in the game. But I'll keep lighting both ends in mind.

All in all, a fun experience.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

Great job Sonny. You may want to try parchment paper instead of wax paper. At least for me it works a whole lot better. If the innards get done before the bacon, pop it in the oven under the broiler for a tad. 

Point for the sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2018)

I have never taken one to that high of an IT, but then I cook the bacon first & put it in the fattie.
Then put some pork rub on the outside.
However yours looks incredibly good!
So whatever works!!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (May 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Great job Sonny. You may want to try parchment paper instead of wax paper. At least for me it works a whole lot better. If the innards get done before the bacon, pop it in the oven under the broiler for a tad.
> 
> Point for the sure
> Chris





SmokinAl said:


> I have never taken one to that high of an IT, but then I cook the bacon first & put it in the fattie.
> Then put some pork rub on the outside.
> However yours looks incredibly good!
> So whatever works!!
> Al



Thanks Guys!
LOL! I _almost_ used Parchment Paper. Had it out, started to pull it out, then rolled it back up. LOL!
Wax paper is the pits for meat, in my experience. I'm about ready to swear off on it.
How thick do you guys roll your Fatty Patty out to? I think mine was ~ ¼". I had to do the play-doh square up. Our ziploc bags have this pleat in the bottom and a gallon bag was the pits.
All things on the learning curve... :rolleyes:

Next time I will use my ThermPro to monitor the IT. I was quite surprised it was that hot internally when I did probe it.
I just was thinking of things on hand when I put it together.
I bet it would be fun to "strip cut" the ham and weave it inside, and grated cheese would be easier to roll-up than slices.

All in all, it was fun and it tasted good! In spite of the cook... LOL! Speedy and I both liked it.
It's something I want to do again, and again. (But better and better) :D

Edit In:
I went looking and I think I will stock up on Parchment Paper. It is more universal to our household than Kraft Paper would be.


----------



## Smoke23 (May 27, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Well, Scott, it's off to the races.
> This cookin stuff is becoming real interesting.
> I think I should start small, until I get the hang of it.
> Little Victories.
> ...


Kinda like a fart in a hurricane... That made me chuckle!!
Looks great and a very nice bacon weave!


----------



## SonnyE (May 27, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> Kinda like a fart in a hurricane... That made me chuckle!!
> Looks great and a very nice bacon weave!



Thank You! 
My gas grill seems to have a lot of ventilation. Spell that: Leaks like a sieve... Nature of the beast.

First time bacon weaving for me.:oops: 
As I pealed the strips of bacon from the package and laid them down. I noticed one end was wider. So I end-for-ended every other piece of bacon to try and keep a square going.
Once I laid out enough to be as wide as the bacon was long, I followed the way Chris began his weave.
Then did that same thing with the end-for-end, and tried to keep the gaps snug.
I had my Fatty Patty Roll-Up on a plate in the fridge staying cold. Then rolled the Fatty in the weave, and ended it with the overlap and ends tucked under the end of the Fatty Patty Roll-Up Assembly.
I was pretty shocked it came out like it did.
I decided to use the mesh from the smoker to give the FPRUA extra support out and onto the grill. That worked good.
I was reluctant to try this Fatty adventure for a while now. I'm not that fond of Sausage in the first place. So when I read where others use hamburger, I just fell over the edge.
The stars aligned, I was sent to Sam's Club alone, and that was that. I came home Fatty Patty prepped and primed.
At least the Admiral wasn't too P.O. o_O


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

Sonny, If I understood you mathematics  correctly it sounded like you used a little over a 1/2 lb. of burger. A gallon zip lock would be way to big for that amount of meat. Maybe next time you can try to only roll it flat to fill 1/2 the bag or bagless on a cutting board and just square it up with your knife skills.  I think mine roll out to be a little over a 1/4 inch thick. BTW you said the significant other tried a piece - did she like it? 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (May 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Sonny, If I understood you mathematics  correctly it sounded like you used a little over a 1/2 lb. of burger. A gallon zip lock would be way to big for that amount of meat. Maybe next time you can try to only roll it flat to fill 1/2 the bag or bagless on a cutting board and just square it up with your knife skills.  I think mine roll out to be a little over a 1/4 inch thick. BTW you said the significant other tried a piece - did she like it?
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris,
Yes, 2 quarter pounders, plus  ~½ patty, so about ½ the amount you use for yours (1¼ pounds) IIRC.
I was aiming for half your amount, or 5/8 pound. +/- 10 ounces for my Fatty Patty. Really close, because I weigh my hamburger, and use a Weston patty press to make my burger patties. But I did not actually weigh the odd ball of patty precisely. It looked to be around half. (I think the other 2 ounces was: A. Error of my scale. or B. Butchers thumb. Because the odd lot was the tail end of 7.08 pounds of hamburger. Should have been much closer to 28 full ¼ pound patties. Likely scale error.)
And sure enough, the 1 gallon bag was quite too big. But it got me a Fatty Patty to play with once I got it out of the bag.
Then I had it on a sheet of waxed paper, with another over it so I could fiddle it into roughly a square.
It did work out well, after all. The silly waxed paper began falling apart when I tried to roll the loaded Fatty Patty from it.
But with perseverance I won. :rolleyes: I got it rolled. ;)

I just asked the wife and she said it was good, but over done. She thought the bacon weave was great the way it came out. Which I guess is the Classic Fatty wrapper. She thought the inside looked good, too.

I went back over the chronology of it and 3.5 hours tells why it was over cooked. The Char-Broil was tickin along at 350°, Which I found out today is ~360° via my ThermoPro.
Surprising it wasn't a Fatty Biltong. LOL! :confused::D

But it is tasty, and definitely something to work on to make well. I like it, and I'm glad I took the plunge to try it.
Your tutorial was why I dove in and tried. ;):)

I vill be bach!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 28, 2018)

Haha Sonny I love this! I was going to do a couple baby ones because the OH is an insane person, yep he doesn't like cheese?!?!?! 
I love cheese!! so plan to make 2.
You're mini fatty looks amazing! And I too feel like the diagonal weave is the way to go..it's just so damn pretty!!

Great Job!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 28, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Ding, a, ling. Go check that thing....



Hahahaha I love this, I'm going to steal it!


----------



## tropics (May 28, 2018)

Sonny that looks great,they are on the todo list
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (May 28, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Haha Sonny I love this! I was going to do a couple baby ones because the OH is an insane person, yep he doesn't like cheese?!?!?!
> I love cheese!! so plan to make 2.
> You're mini fatty looks amazing! And I too feel like the diagonal weave is the way to go..it's just so damn pretty!!
> 
> Great Job!





tropics said:


> Sonny that looks great,they are on the todo list
> Richie



Thank You Charlotte!
Doesn't like cheese? Hummm, well if that is his _only_ fault... LOL!
I don't like Rutabagas or Lima Beans. But I found much later in life that if you put more ham than beans in the Lima Beans, you can choke them down.
The Mini might just be the way to go. I'm encouraged to make +/- ½ pounder's. With a half pound patty it would be easy to make customization Fatty's to feed Picky Patrick's, or Stick in the Mud Sam's, or Henry Dangerous'.
Think along the lines of the Omlette. Hamburger or Sausage as the Patty, add the likes to it, roll it, weave the bacon, roll the Fatty Patty in the Bacon Blanket, and cook as desired.
(Just don't cook it for 3½ hours.... Unless you like it dry as a popcorn fart.)
I think it would be fun to watch what *your* culinary skills could do with this.

Thank You Richie!
I needed to start small. Now I'm wanting to try a personalized ½ pounder. But not over cooked. :p
I was really surprised how easy, fun, and quick these can be ready for the grill or oven.
For my household where non-smoked and smoked co-exist (Hey, she's Apple, I'm PC) I could smoke mine, and leave hers bland.
But going small was a good way to get my feet wet. Maybe for you, too?
If nothing else, it works to make my goofs smaller, and easier to hide. LOL!


----------



## SonnyE (May 28, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Hahahaha I love this, I'm going to steal it!



You can't Sweetheart, I give it to you!

Back in the early 1990's, I wrote volumes of Poems. Friends pushed me to publish.
I wrestled with it for a while. Then decided it helped me, maybe others could find something the rhymes as well.
So I decided to give it away on the Internet.
And since then, I figure anything on the Internet that I put up is Free. Maybe I can give somebody a thought, a smile, or make them laugh.


*Ring-A-Ling
Go Check That Thing,
Charlotte.
*​There, it's all your's Kid. ;)


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Thank You Charlotte!
> Doesn't like cheese? Hummm, well if that is his _only_ fault... LOL!
> I don't like Rutabagas or Lima Beans. But I found much later in life that if you put more ham than beans in the Lima Beans, you can choke them down.
> The Mini might just be the way to go. I'm encouraged to make +/- ½ pounder's. With a half pound patty it would be easy to make customization Fatty's to feed Picky Patrick's, or Stick in the Mud Sam's, or Henry Dangerous'.
> ...



Sounds good to me Sonny!
I made fatties today...i meant to do minis, I really did but ended up with a sausage fatty and a beef flatty hahaha...ill post soon as I can (I have babybacks on now) they were lovely though :p
I was on a poetry site for a very short while... it's sometimes good to write things down, makes you feel good! :D

Thank you I'm honoured... will use it everytime I cook now! ...and you always brighten my day on here and make me laugh! ;)


----------



## SonnyE (May 29, 2018)

I have 4 sisters, two older, two younger. You could say I grew up in the fire... Being the only Son, and being right in the middle of 5 Baby-Boomers.
My Dad had ONE show he insisted he get to watch on our television, Red Skelton.
Red's was a lot of really clean hilarity comedy, Slapstick humor.

Even here, in Prince Albert Hall. ;)

I was just a little shaver in those days, single and early double digit years...
In life, I kind of started off wide-eyed and wondering. But eventually I found my groove and my objective was to do _my_ best, and to try and leave people, even from an argument, with a smile. It's really hard to stay mad when you are laughing.
I think that got ingrained in me by my Dad. Even if I got cuffed upside the head, or the occasional boot in the butt, it was to make sure he had my attention. Now-day's people would be aghast. I look back and I smile. :rolleyes:
And I Thank God he was my Dad. He taught me to stand as a man, Mom taught us to Love with all our hearts.
Friendship and Love are Free. So it takes no effort to give as much as you can. And the rewards for the time taken are immeasurable.
So, Ding-A-Ling Check that Thing, Charlotte.
I think you will long remember the Grandpa who wanted you to have that for your very own.
You, and our eldest Grand Daughter are only about 1 year apart in age. My aim is to encourage a talent I see in you.
Keep cookin Kid! :)

PS: I hope your OH knows what he's got in you. Even if he doesn't like cheese....


----------



## Phil Chart (May 29, 2018)

Looks really good Sonny nice weave


----------



## SonnyE (May 29, 2018)

Phil Chart said:


> Looks really good Sonny nice weave



Thank You Phil!
All in All, a lot of fun.
Next time (every since) I'm using my ThermoPro for IT.
I used it for BB Ribs Sunday, and Chicken thighs and drums today.
:D LOL!
(I've been a bad boy!) :eek:


----------



## gmc2003 (May 29, 2018)

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I have 4 sisters, two older, two younger. You could say I grew up in the fire... Being the only Son, and being right in the middle of 5 Baby-Boomers.
> My Dad had ONE show he insisted he get to watch on our television, Red Skelton.
> Red's was a lot of really clean hilarity comedy, Slapstick humor.
> 
> ...


I'm one of five too but being the youngest I created all the mischief...I too am no stranger to a 'good hiding' which roughly translates to a quick backhander from mommy Val and I was a 90's kid hehe...still I appreciate her 'tough love' :rolleyes::D

Awww haha not sure I'd say I was talented, but eager nonetheless so I will keep cooking ;)


----------

